# Pa Contractor Registration



## BDME (Jul 18, 2010)

In Pa you have to register with the state to do contracting work.What I've noticed is that contractors are using this to advertise that they have a license with the state,instead of a registration number.This to me is a big problem since I have a Masters Electrical license to work in all of the large cities and pull permits where as these contractors may not and could take work away under false advertising.
I was looking at the service classifieds and noticied two adds,one with the correct PA Reg#000000,and one with Lic#PA000000.This is a probem!Any thoughts?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have both NJ and PA, NJ calls it a home improvement contractors license. so maybe some guys are getting confused. I had to go look at my card from PA to see that it says registration, not license. Until I read your post, I would have said it was a PA license number.

I don't see the big deal as plumbers and electricians need a license in both states. I don't think guys are out there giving false advertising on purpose, maybe some but it's an honest mistake. I'd be more concerned with guys giving ultra low bids that are taking work away.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

So contractors that aren't REQUIRED to have a plumbers or electrical license haven't applied themselves?

This comes down to money for the state. PA followed NJ and required the registration, NJ calls it a license. It's easy to confuse the two. not a big deal.
you should worry about the guys who don't do either. At least the guys in PA who are registering are following the law.


----------



## BDME (Jul 18, 2010)

I think that a licensed contractor has no shot at bidding against a non licensed contractor that advertises as licensed.Not getting a permit alone is an advavtage.
Sorry about the duplicate.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

are you talking about unlicensed electrical contractors only? or advertising for any contractor? Not all trades need to have a "license" in pa. 

If you are talking about electricians trying to say they are licensed when they really aren't, then that is a problem.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree that the advertising may be in error: listing Lic# instead of Reg#. I know Pa requires that all of your advertising material, business cards, signs, tee shirts display your PA registration number. Philadelphia does requires contractors to be licensed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

We are required by law to include our registration number with any advertising. Granted, that's not a license, but I think you're splitting hairs as far as what the average consumer is going to perceive. To him, the terms are interchangeable.

In areas where the AHJ requires licensing, they won't get far with obtaining permits. In areas where it's not required, ...well, it's not required, so your point is moot. I'm not licensed because I don't need to be in my territory. But I'd put my work up against yours any time in terms of quality and code compliance. :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tin, you aren't required to have a PA registration? as far as I know, there is no "license" in PA for any remodeling or carpentry work, only plumbing/electric and maybe mechanical? not sure on that last one.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> Tin, you aren't required to have a PA registration?


See? Now _you're_ doing it. :laughing:

Yes, I'm registered because I have to be--for ANY form of home improvement. I also have a Mercantile License for Harrisburg which allows me to do business there, but of course that has nothing to do with a trade license.

Harrisburg requires separate, extra licensing for electricians and plumbers. I don't do enough work there to warrant that expense and hoop-jumping, so I just don't do electrical and plumbing there. 

Anywhere else [in my territory], no licensing is required, so I'm free to do any work I feel competent at. And I do.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I've never seen a Tshirt with a contractor's license number or registration number on them. that's really asking too much imo.

I haven't even gotten around to putting the NJ or PA numbers on my truck. Police have better things to do than look for those kinds of violations.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> See? Now _you're_ doing it. :laughing:
> 
> Yes, I'm registered because I have to be--for ANY form of home improvement. I also have a Mercantile License for Harrisburg which allows me to do business there, but of course that has nothing to do with a trade license.
> 
> ...


lol. what did I do? lol

I don't touch electrical or plumbing. I know how to do some of each but not worth it. let the subs do it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Threads merged. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

An HIC licensed / registered contractor cannot pull a electric or plumbing permit. If you're concerned about someone who is only HIC registered pulling either one of those permits, don't worry, because they *cannot*.

The HIC guidelines are very clear as to what you can and cannot do. It was implemented more for remodeling contractors to have ties to work they did, because for years in PA any hack that swung a hammer became a contractor.

_side note:_ _my definition of a hack is not only someone who is unlicensed and uninsured, but more importantly has no understanding of the trade they are in, or no craftsmanship what so ever. 90% of my work sadly is repairing work that other "contractors" had no business even trying to execute._

Ive started to get to the point that a HO who has no problem with letting an unlicensed electrician or plumber in their home with no permit , is most likely someone I do not want to work for. I have spent the last year or so way up in my head, and being frustrated at the massive amount of illegal work being done in Philadelphia. 

At the end of the day, we are not talking apples to apples quality and liability wise. I am only responsible for what I do, and the only real action I can take is to do what I do, do it legally, and try to set a good example for others.

The resentment and frustration behind it all is likened to me ingesting poison and expecting it to effect the others I am pissed at. Now, I am NOT saying it doesn't still bother me to see tons of illegal work being done, guys at hom3 d3pot buying a framing package worth of lumber and stuffing it into a Honda accord, or having to spin the packaging around to find the english instructions.

Ive have not gotten to the point where I am not going to willingly allow these others steal my peace of mind. At least not as much as I have in the past....:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> lol. what did I do? lol





Tinstaafl said:


> I'm not *licensed* because I don't need to be in my territory.





ApgarNJ said:


> Tin, you aren't required to have a PA r*egistration*?


:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

ugh, my bad. i'm so used to it being called a license here in NJ


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

You 2 are hands down 2 of my favorite posters here, my people.
Especially your back and forth dialog...:thumbsup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

BrianFox said:


> An HIC licensed / registered contractor cannot pull a electric or plumbing permit. If you're concerned about someone who is only HIC registered pulling either one of those permits, don't worry, because they *cannot*.


Depends where you are located. Further from the big cities/municipalities, the less they care. Most towns around me do not have electrical/plumbing licenses. I can and have pulled both permits.

The town's position is usually if it passes inspection, they don't care.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Mark,
No question of your abilities, but I'm guessing this may be some of the OPs concern. There really should be mandates in all the munis in PA and everywhere else for that matter...


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

BrianFox said:


> Mark,
> No question of your abilities, but I'm guessing this may be some of the OPs concern. There really should be mandates in all the munis in PA and everywhere else for that matter...


Agreed, but most of the towns I work in don't even have a building inspector - you have to foot the bill for a private inspection.

But until things change, I will continue to operate in the right. 

And the only way I see this changing would be to eliminate local muni inspectors and make them all state employed - but that would probably result in many job losses bc no doubt the local munis could not all pass a state exam.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Agreed, but most of the towns I work in don't even have a building inspector - you have to foot the bill for a private inspection.
> 
> But until things change, I will continue to operate in the right.
> 
> And the only way I see this changing would be to eliminate local muni inspectors and make them all state employed - but that would probably result in many job losses bc no doubt the local munis could not all pass a state exam.


I never thought about the effect it would have on job losses, etc.. But, your are right, it would definitely be a complicated change. Well not really theoretically, but it would be made complicated....:whistling


----------

